# Burnt JC Higgins Girls Bike



## fat tire trader (Aug 28, 2022)

Burnt JC Higgins

This was in my workshop that burned down in the end of June. The tank and some of the parts are salvageable. I will cut it apart and ship whatever the buyer wants to reduce the cost of shipping.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 29, 2022)

Can I pick and chose a few parts?
I’d want pretty well everything but the frame, hoop, and spokes…


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes


----------

